# Interessanter Artikel in der Zeit



## -SENDER- (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf einen interessanten Artikel zum Thema moderne Fotografie gestossen.
Es ist mehr eine Bildergalerie, dürfte aber für viele inspirierend sein.

http://www.zeit.de/online/2008/29/bg-f-stop

Viel Spass damit

Grüße


----------

